# X-LACED FEST!



## Wizzard

Lets see them X-laced 13-14" Zenith & Dayton wires!


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## Wizzard




----------



## Wizzard




----------



## Wizzard

One more.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Oct 25 2009, 12:59 AM~15457723
> *One more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucken sweet :0


----------



## DanielDucati




----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

72 x lace on my towncar!!!!!









did my own candy lip and k.o


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## slam-low63




----------



## supercoolguy




----------



## B DOG




----------



## Mark.

My old Zeniths 2years ago


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Oct 25 2009, 09:50 PM~15461583
> *My old Zeniths 2years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I still think they look so damn good on your car. Buy them back! :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies




----------



## KIPPY




----------



## 83Cizzoupe

no daytons?


----------



## rollindeep408

> One more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

> One more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> them rims are sick as fuck!!!they would look perfect on my homie nates caddi hes buildin!!
Click to expand...


----------



## APACHERX3

Got some 15" zenith cross lace all chrome.....what are they worth?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Nov 1 2009, 10:46 PM~15532096
> *Got some 15" zenith cross lace all chrome.....what are they worth?
> *


Nothing. I'll send you shipping money :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 2 2009, 07:06 PM~15542036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## Wizzard




----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Oct 31 2009, 01:38 PM~15523153
> *no daytons?
> *




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=487874

GOOD SELLER!


----------



## Loco68

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Oct 24 2009, 09:37 PM~15457577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE ARE SOME BAD RIMS


----------



## lilmikelv

custom made by jd the car is still in the works


----------



## G2G_Al

<---- :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by lilmikelv_@Nov 17 2009, 06:53 AM~15687317
> *custom made by jd the car is still in the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, those look badass! Nice car too.


----------



## lilmikelv

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Nov 18 2009, 01:00 AM~15700169
> *Wow, those look badass! Nice car too.
> *


thanks alot im working on it almost done its been in the works for 2 yrs just got it striped next upholstry cant wait


----------



## lilmikelv

here it is


----------



## arabretard

Wire Wheel Kings!!!


----------



## Wizzard

Z´s:


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## Wizzard

One more:


----------



## loco 66




----------



## tito5050




----------



## Wizzard

Here you go homie:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Oct 25 2009, 01:50 PM~15461583
> *My old Zeniths 2years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Nov 25 2009, 02:00 AM~15775564
> *Z´s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## tito5050

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Nov 30 2009, 06:18 AM~15820123
> *Here you go homie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks, some time we all need a little help!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Dec 2 2009, 06:08 AM~15840463
> *Thanks, some time we all need a little help!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


No problem, aint that the truth!  

TTT for the X-laced!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Nov 10 2009, 11:05 AM~15621110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












Hey I know that car.. lol its a bucket... :biggrin: The owner is a jerk to... :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Dec 16 2009, 04:04 PM~15997158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I know that car.. lol its a bucket...  :biggrin: The owner is a jerk to... :angry:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


:no: :biggrin:


----------



## elplebe619

38 pontiac on x-laced zeniths


----------



## CUZICAN

MY NEW FAVORITE THREAD ON LIL


----------



## DanielDucati

you got them bad ass D's for a good price homie!! :thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 11 2009, 07:09 PM~15638007
> *
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=487874
> 
> GOOD SELLER!
> *


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 23 2009, 01:07 AM~16061019
> *MY NEW FAVORITE THREAD ON LIL
> *


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 22 2009, 10:10 PM~16062935
> *you got them bad ass D's for a good price homie!! :thumbsup:
> *



Did those sell?


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jan 7 2010, 01:02 AM~16211729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## Badass94Cad

:biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 24 2009, 05:37 PM~15770818
> *Wire Wheel Kings!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CUZICAN

*CAN'T LET THIS THREAD DIE*


----------



## stran0020

props to the sexy ass x-laced!! can't wait to get mine from ZENITH DD


----------



## 64Rag

Mine done my Wire Wheel King 4x gold x-lace and engraving done by Gino.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 24 2009, 06:37 PM~15770818
> *Wire Wheel Kings!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUNNY THE CHIP AND BOX SAY ZENITH :uh: BUY NICE WHEELS


----------



## Wizzard

The real deal!


----------



## langeberg

60 Spokes


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 18 2010, 10:29 PM~16335421
> *FUNNY THE CHIP AND BOX SAY ZENITH  :uh: BUY NICE WHEELS
> *


Thats because the homie bought some OG Zenith chips from my personal collection to put on his Wire Wheel Kings! and the boxes who cares their just boxes. not like we are gonna throw away a shit load of boxes because they say Zenith!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 24 2010, 10:54 PM~16400637
> *Thats because the homie bought some OG Zenith chips from my personal collection to put on his Wire Wheel Kings! and the boxes who cares their just boxes. not like we are gonna throw away a shit load of boxes because they say Zenith!
> *


SORRY TYPO MENT BUT NICCE WHEELS

AS FOR THE CHIPS AND BOXES ITS ALL STILL SO MISLEADING BUT HEY GET YOUR HUSTLE ON


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 24 2010, 09:57 PM~16400687
> *SORRY TYPO MENT BUT NICCE WHEELS
> 
> AS FOR THE CHIPS AND BOXES ITS ALL STILL SO MISLEADING BUT HEY GET YOUR HUSTLE ON
> *


As for the chips! If thats what the homie wants to run than hey fuck it their his wheels! If he wanted to put Dayton chips he could no biggie! For the boxes lets be realistic no one is going to throw away money not even you!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 24 2010, 11:01 PM~16400741
> *As for the chips! If thats what the homie wants to run than hey fuck it their his wheels! If he wanted to put Dayton chips he could no biggie! For the boxes lets be realistic no one is going to throw away money not even you!
> *


YEAH I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 24 2010, 10:04 PM~16400785
> *YEAH I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 19 2010, 12:29 AM~16335421
> *FUNNY THE CHIP AND BOX SAY ZENITH  :uh: BUY NICE WHEELS
> *


even though the company changed names from Zenith to Wire Wheel King, they are still located in Campbell, California. exactly where these wheels came from, and exactly what reads on the bottom of my chips


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 24 2010, 11:09 PM~16400840
> *even though the company changed names from Zenith to Wire Wheel King, they are still located in Campbell, California. exactly where these wheels came from, and exactly what reads on the bottom of my chips
> *


WHEN YOU SELL YOU SELL 

IM NOT GONNA SELL YOU A CAR THEN KEEP SOME SPARE KEYS AND DRIVE IT WHEN I FEEL LIKE IT HOMIE

ZENITH SO CAL SINCE 2000


----------



## red63rag

:nicoderm:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Jan 24 2010, 10:12 PM~16400880
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 24 2010, 11:21 PM~16400976
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Jan 24 2010, 10:12 PM~16400880
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 24 2010, 10:57 PM~16400687
> *SORRY TYPO MENT BUT NICCE WHEELS
> 
> AS FOR THE CHIPS AND BOXES ITS ALL STILL SO MISLEADING BUT HEY GET YOUR HUSTLE ON
> *



thats funny because my home boy bought zenith california a few months and they came in roadster boxes. i guess if you flip the script back 10 years wwk was zenith and now roadsters are zeniths


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Jan 24 2010, 10:24 PM~16400999
> *THANKS!!!
> *


do you have any close up pics of your wheels bro?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 24 2010, 11:26 PM~16401036
> *thats funny because my home boy bought zenith california a few months  and they came in roadster boxes. i guess if you flip the script back 10 years wwk was zenith and now roadsters are zeniths
> *


TRUE ROADSTER USED TO OWN ZENITH THATS WHY I TOLD ROLO HE HAD A GOOD POINT
BUT FINALLY ALL THOSE BOXES ARE GONE


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jan 24 2010, 11:31 PM~16401086
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


pm sent


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jan 24 2010, 10:31 PM~16401086
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


Que paso ese!


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 24 2010, 11:27 PM~16401046
> *do you have any close up pics of your wheels bro?
> *


I GOT THIS ONE..


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Jan 24 2010, 11:36 PM~16401147
> *I GOT THIS ONE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT RAG IS MY FAV :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 24 2010, 11:34 PM~16401126
> *Que paso ese!
> *


NADA PERRITO JUST ON THE SIDE LINES FOR NOW


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jan 24 2010, 11:34 PM~16401119
> *pm sent
> *


GOT IT CALL YOU TOMORROW


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Jan 24 2010, 10:36 PM~16401147
> *I GOT THIS ONE..
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> lookin good :cool:*


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jan 24 2010, 11:39 PM~16401179
> *GOT IT CALL YOU TOMORROW
> *


Sounds good.


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 24 2010, 11:37 PM~16401157
> *THAT RAG IS MY FAV  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS!! IT WOULDNT LOOK RIGHT ON ANY OTHER RIM!!


----------



## red63rag




----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Jan 25 2010, 12:27 AM~16401673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Jan 24 2010, 11:47 PM~16401272
> *THANKS!! IT WOULDNT LOOK RIGHT ON ANY OTHER RIM!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW TOO HOTTIES :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Jan 25 2010, 07:47 AM~16401272
> *THANKS!! IT WOULDNT LOOK RIGHT ON ANY OTHER RIM!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


63 rag, fine looking woman and a set of X-laced Zeniths...What more could a man ask for?


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 10 2010, 08:03 AM~16570672
> *63 rag, fine looking woman and a set of X-laced Zeniths...What more could a man ask for?
> *



For everything you just described to be mine :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## Skim




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Jan 25 2010, 01:36 AM~16401147
> *I GOT THIS ONE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


QUESTION JUST USING PIC FOR EXAMPLE


IS IT TRU THAT THE ALLEN SCREWS HOLDING THE KNOCK-OFF BREAK OR ARE THEY SAFER THAN REGULAR K/OFF'S 










NICE RIMS BY THE WAY


----------



## old school from 72

I guess no one had a problem or some one is afraid to talk 
I am sure i am not the only one . Since no one would guarantee them.
I got rid of them.


----------



## stran0020

^^ oh man thats scary


----------



## WagonLuver

X3


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by old school from 72_@Feb 14 2010, 03:21 PM~16610786
> *I guess no one had a problem or some one is afraid to talk
> I am sure i am not the only one . Since no one would guarantee them.
> I got rid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well I have two things to say about that 1st u never contacted me

And I call bull shit those are the 1st locking knockoffs and ill beat the crap out of one on video to prove that bullshit. I love how the breaks are so clean


----------



## BIG NICK




----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by old school from 72_@Feb 14 2010, 03:21 PM~16610786
> *I guess no one had a problem or some one is afraid to talk
> I am sure i am not the only one . Since no one would guarantee them.
> I got rid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I guess youre in the wrong topic... :uh:


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## Big Body Caddi

I just picked these up a couple of day's ago..........


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@Feb 21 2010, 04:52 PM~16680121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked these up a couple of day's ago..........
> *


NICE FIND :biggrin:


----------



## Big Body Caddi

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 21 2010, 05:29 PM~16680437
> *NICE FIND :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by old school from 72+Feb 14 2010, 03:21 PM~16610786-->
> 
> 
> 
> I guess no one had a problem or some one is afraid to talk
> I am sure i am not the only one . Since no one would guarantee them.
> I got rid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 14 2010, 04:30 PM~16611244
> *Well I have two things to say about that 1st u never contacted me
> 
> And I call bull shit those are the 1st locking knockoffs and ill beat the crap out of one on video to prove that bullshit. I love how the breaks are so clean
> *


*X2 WTF did you use to put them on...a bandsaw or a sledge hammer???*


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

> _Originally posted by old school from 72_@Feb 14 2010, 03:21 PM~16610786
> *I guess no one had a problem or some one is afraid to talk
> I am sure i am not the only one . Since no one would guarantee them.
> I got rid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lloks to me as tho it wus cut off and apart because someone didnt use anti sieze??them breaks are way to clean and not at all possible by hotting the ear of the k.o.....the ear would have snapped way before the center of the k.o gave out


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

:biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper

TTT for a nice rim


----------



## red63rag

THANKS FOR THE PROPS :biggrin:


----------



## SJtonelocs

Daytons


----------



## SJtonelocs

On Z's


----------



## malomonte

> _Originally posted by SJtonelocs_@Feb 27 2010, 07:17 PM~16743663
> *Daytons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real Nice


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> _Originally posted by old school from 72_@Feb 14 2010, 03:21 PM~16610786
> *I guess no one had a problem or some one is afraid to talk
> I am sure i am not the only one . Since no one would guarantee them.
> I got rid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 not real need a big hammer to do some thing like this i hit the fuck of mines and they dont even crack i think this mofos are 100% fakes :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 24 2010, 02:07 PM~16712600
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Soooo Sick


----------



## normie_pheeny

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 24 2010, 03:07 PM~16712600
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's a BAD ASS pic! :cheesy:


----------



## implala66

intresting how everyone has the same type of spiners, 2 bar straight, I remember "The Entertainer" had some 3 bar super swept they looked very nice.........


----------



## stran0020

yo implala66 is that a jaguar in your avatar? i would like to see more pics if you have wires on that thing :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 24 2009, 06:37 PM~15770818
> *Wire Wheel Kings!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend




----------



## touchdowntodd

ALEX holding it down for the black and gold... 

STYLISTICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wizzard

Skims X-lace Zeniths:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 18 2010, 04:02 PM~16929133
> *Skims X-lace Zeniths:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


60 spoke Majestic Series :biggrin: 72 was last year :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## HOMER PIMPS0N

:0


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

here's my little get around truck with OG Zenith x lace off of a Mercedes.


----------



## T-Lo




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 21 2010, 04:20 AM~16950795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 21 2010, 08:56 AM~16951763
> *here's my little get around truck with OG Zenith x lace off of a Mercedes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick what size are those?? 15s?? I ordered 16s but never seen a pic of 16s before so I hope they look good once they come!


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Mar 2 2010, 07:38 PM~16776582
> *intresting how everyone has the same type of spiners, 2 bar straight, I remember "The Entertainer" had some 3 bar super swept they looked very nice.........
> *


In my opinion. These look best on Zeniths


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 24 2010, 03:07 PM~16712600
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SHIT, NICE STANCE


----------



## sj_sharx4




----------



## sj_sharx4

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Apr 1 2010, 02:57 AM~17063658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If anyone's looking for a set of clean standard 15x8 these are for sale. Wheels only no knockoffs. $350. Im located in SF Bay Area, California.


----------



## Beanerking1

*here are my new wheels 13 inch 100 spoke cross laced. not dayton or zennith but they are crossed laced does that count??? :biggrin: *


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 6 2010, 09:16 PM~17118402
> *here are my new wheels 13 inch 100 spoke cross laced. not dayton or zennith but they are crossed laced does that count??? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOPE NOT REALLY THE BACKS ARE NOT CROSSED


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Apr 1 2010, 02:00 AM~17063662
> *If anyone's looking for a set of clean standard 15x8 these are for sale. Wheels only no knockoffs. $350. Im located in SF Bay Area, California.
> *


Do you still have these available?


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 6 2010, 09:19 PM~17118438
> *NOPE NOT REALLY THE BACKS ARE NOT CROSSED
> *


oh well it is what it is. ill try again later :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 21 2010, 03:20 AM~16950795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 84Homies




----------



## JUIC'D64

1980 campbell zeniths


----------



## ESIDECADDY

O.G. Z'S


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 12 2010, 08:43 AM~17167352
> *O.G. Z'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WWK


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 12 2010, 11:32 AM~17168352
> *WWK
> *


THEY SAY CAMPBELL, CALIF
ZENITH WIRE WHEEL
IN THE BACK OF THE HUB DONT THINK THEY ARE WWK


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 12 2010, 08:43 AM~17167352
> *O.G. Z'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 12 2010, 11:32 AM~17168352
> *WWK
> *


----------



## 3wishz

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 13 2010, 11:30 AM~17178667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look like zeniths to me..............


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 12 2010, 07:43 AM~17167352
> *O.G. Z'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


For sale?


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt


----------



## Skim




----------



## JUIC'D64

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2010, 10:50 PM~17511536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BANGIN :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2010, 06:50 AM~17511536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 12 2010, 10:41 AM~17168440
> *THEY SAY CAMPBELL, CALIF
> ZENITH WIRE WHEEL
> IN THE BACK  OF THE HUB DONT THINK THEY ARE WWK
> *


old Zs befor wwk!! and cali Zs
:worship: :worship:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Apr 13 2010, 02:48 PM~17181013
> *they look like zeniths to me..............
> *


x2 on og Zs


----------



## Wizzard

Hub could be O.G Zenith and the rest wwk for all we know, who cares wich it is...? 
As long as the owner of the wheels knows the story behind them and is pleased to have them its all good.

So quit bitching and post up some more X-laced wires! :biggrin: 





























__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 6 2010, 09:16 PM~17118402
> *here are my new wheels 13 inch 100 spoke cross laced. not dayton or zennith but they are crossed laced does that count??? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :no: :no: :buttkick:


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@May 23 2010, 04:25 AM~17575681
> *Hub could be O.G Zenith and the rest wwk for all we know, who cares wich it is...?
> As long as the owner of the wheels knows the story behind them and is pleased to have them its all good.
> 
> So quit bitching and post up some more X-laced wires!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


og zeniths, from campbell cali :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 25 2010, 01:09 AM~16400840
> *even though the company changed names from Zenith to Wire Wheel King, they are still located in Campbell, California. exactly where these wheels came from, and exactly what reads on the bottom of my chips
> *


you got the real deal thats why its says campbell..OG right there


----------



## Magentalicious

Bought them in '98 and no problems. Good quality wheel.


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## lilmikelv

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@May 26 2010, 08:49 PM~17616419
> *
> Bought them in '98 and no problems.  Good quality wheel.
> *


nice knock offs car looks really sharp


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@May 26 2010, 08:49 PM~17616419
> *
> Bought them in '98 and no problems.  Good quality wheel.
> *


THAT'S A SWEET LOOKIN RANFLA. :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

MINE ARE ON THERE WAY!!!
hno: :x: :run: :drama: :naughty:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Magentalicious

> _Originally posted by lilmikelv_@May 27 2010, 07:11 PM~17625809
> *nice knock offs car looks really sharp
> *



Thanks Michael! :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jul 9 2010, 07:25 PM~18003159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice wheels


----------



## Lil_Jesse

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 18 2010, 03:02 PM~16929133
> *Skims X-lace Zeniths:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This are some nice wheels :cheesy:


----------



## scrappin68

13x7 xlaced for sale . $1,800,


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Jul 9 2010, 11:01 PM~18004571
> *13x7 xlaced for sale . $1,800,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice true spokes!


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Mar 21 2010, 05:07 PM~16954639
> *thats sick what size are those?? 15s?? I ordered 16s but never seen a pic of 16s before so I hope they look good once they come!
> *




14's


----------



## sand1

heres my new wheels


----------



## El Callejero

> One more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> I need some KOs just like these if anybody can guide me in the right direction Id appreciate it in advance and I do have Gold Z,s for them :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jul 18 2010, 01:04 AM~18072859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just swoopd some just like that :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Aug 1 2010, 02:35 AM~18195581
> *I just swoopd some just like that :biggrin:
> *


Good Swoop!


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jul 31 2010, 11:11 PM~18197103
> *Good Swoop!
> *


Thanks only paid 1600 for some badass D,s :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Jul 31 2010, 06:24 PM~18195537
> *I need some KOs just like these if anybody can guide me in the right direction Id appreciate it in advance and I do have Gold Z,s for them :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Anyone


----------



## lilmikelv

heres mine on og 5.20s jds zeniths kinda dirty but cars three years in the works


----------



## Wizzard

I have been waiting to post up my X-laced 72 spoke Zee´s in here for some time now, I finally got around putting them on last week.

Will post some better pics of them as soon as the sun pops out.


----------



## Stomper714

not my personal favorite but to which it's own :happysa d:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Aug 25 2010, 11:12 PM~18404665
> *not my personal favorite but to which it's own :happysad:
> *


I like straight laced too, but this is the X-laced fest!


----------



## 73 Rag

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Aug 25 2010, 05:12 PM~18404665
> *not my personal favorite but to which it's own :happysa d:
> *


So why post? :twak: :angry:


----------



## Stomper714

cause I can  :biggrin: :rimshot:


----------



## 73 Rag

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Aug 25 2010, 10:38 PM~18407661
> *cause I can    :biggrin:  :rimshot:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :uh:


----------



## Stomper714




----------



## Wizzard




----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 27 2010, 04:20 PM~18423022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by lilmikelv_@Aug 1 2010, 10:48 AM~18199275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine on og 5.20s jds zeniths kinda dirty but cars three years in the works
> *


sweet ride bro


----------



## Wizzard

Skims _"White Trash 64"_ on 60 spoke X-laced Zeniths.


----------



## 73 Rag

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 27 2010, 06:20 PM~18423022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 31 2010, 08:12 AM~18449333
> *Skims "White Trash 64" on 60 spoke X-laced Zeniths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


skim! I took her home homie right after this pic :0


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 27 2010, 03:20 PM~18423022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are on the homies ride.. they are kleeen


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 1 2010, 12:22 PM~18460770
> *skim! I took her home homie right after this pic :0
> *


post proof nicca :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 31 2010, 09:12 AM~18449333
> *Skims "White Trash 64" on 60 spoke X-laced Zeniths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 1 2010, 10:47 PM~18467026
> *post proof nicca :biggrin:
> *


hold on let me make you a copy! she was telling me she waS TIRED OF FUCKIN WITH "WHITE TRASH" AND WANTED TO GO HOME WITH "A DARKER SHADE OF BROWN" :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 2 2010, 07:00 AM~18467129
> *hold on let me make you a copy! she was telling me she waS TIRED OF FUCKIN WITH "WHITE TRASH" AND WANTED TO GO HOME WITH "A DARKER SHADE OF BROWN"  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 5 2010, 04:54 PM~18492797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice wiz!!!


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 5 2010, 03:54 PM~18492797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So Sick


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 5 2010, 05:54 PM~18492797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i miss that car


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 6 2010, 11:19 PM~17118438
> *NOPE NOT REALLY THE BACKS ARE NOT CROSSED
> *


They look good to me  I did'nt know the back's have to be cross laced to be a true cross lace wheel?? :wow:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 7 2010, 06:39 AM~18503637-->
> 
> 
> 
> very nice wiz!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 02:16 AM~18509943
> *So Sick
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POPEYE_NWK_@Sep 8 2010, 08:54 AM~18513093
> *damn i miss that car
> *


I take good care of her. :h5:


----------



## El Callejero

My triple gold D's go good with the Two-tone gold engraved undies what do u think?


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Sep 15 2010, 01:22 AM~18568046
> *My triple gold D's go good with the Two-tone gold engraved undies what do u think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dope as hell! 
Both car and wheels!


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 1 2010, 08:13 PM~18461099
> *These are on the homies ride.. they are kleeen
> *


Any pics of them on the car?


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Sep 14 2010, 05:22 PM~18568046
> *My triple gold D's go good with the Two-tone gold engraved undies what do u think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's definetly a Good Look


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 15 2010, 01:07 AM~18572534
> *Dope as hell!
> Both car and wheels!
> *


Thanks ! :420: :drama: uffin:


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Sep 14 2010, 07:22 PM~18568046
> *My triple gold D's go good with the Two-tone gold engraved undies what do u think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




it turned out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Sep 17 2010, 05:03 AM~18589374
> *it turned out nice  :thumbsup:
> *


That's what's up! Thks Homie How's the 60 coming along? :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

great topic

:biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 28 2010, 04:51 PM~18680822
> *great topic
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Wizzard

:0


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Oct 9 2010, 03:07 AM~18771353
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag

uffin:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex

:wow :0


----------



## ivan619

TTT
FOR THE CLEAN ZENITHS!
:h5:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Oct 16 2010, 12:01 PM~18827327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow :0
> *



SICKNESS


----------



## red63rag

:drama:


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 20 2010, 03:01 AM~16668876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 77towncar




----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Oct 31 2010, 08:42 AM~18951654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 16 2010, 12:22 PM~18583864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lolohopper

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Loco68




----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Feb 23 2011, 04:55 AM~19937272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Ahh so sweet!


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## 925rider




----------



## mr84caprice

Here ya go from da 206.


----------



## Envious Touch

*Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross Lace*


----------



## Envious Touch

*One more set for the night... Envious Touch 72-True Cross Black and Stainless with Zenith KO's and Chips...* :worship:


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

Badass wheels. Envious touch


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> [/QUOT
> 
> Nice Ride homie!!


----------



## Lolohopper

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> improved:thumbsup:


How much for this??? 14x7

and in all chrome 14x7
with all acc shiped to 91475


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

[h=2]14x7 Tru Spoke Lowrider Wire Wheels - $450 (Vista)[/h][HR][/HR]Date: 2012-02-01, 3:46PM PST
Reply to: see below [SUP][Errors when replying to ads?][/SUP][HR][/HR]
I have a set of 4 14x7 deep dish Tru Spoke wire wheels with center caps. The wheels will fit most 5 lug vehicles. I am asking $450, (760) 295-8369 ask for Jose.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Loco68 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero

uffin:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Envious Touch said:


> *One more set for the night... Envious Touch 72-True Cross Black and Stainless with Zenith KO's and Chips...* :worship:


 I ordered a set exactly like these From jd....i obviously NEVER Got em. So how much For these. Do u have em ready And In stock. I need these In 13x7. Please pm me asap. My Car is DONE nex month


----------



## Envious Touch

phillip_ndrsn said:


> I ordered a set exactly like these From jd....i obviously NEVER Got em. So how much For these. Do u have em ready And In stock. I need these In 13x7. Please pm me asap. My Car is DONE nex month


Built to order.. I only have all chrome with polish stainless spokes ready, in stock.

Hit me up (562)244-0554.. call or text


----------



## Envious Touch

LIVIN LOW IDAHO said:


> Badass wheels. Envious touch


Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA

Envious Touch said:


> Thanks homie :thumbsup:


You not gettin my PM's?


----------



## Envious Touch

phillip_ndrsn said:


> I ordered a set exactly like these From jd....i obviously NEVER Got em. So how much For these. Do u have em ready And In stock. I need these In 13x7. Please pm me asap. My Car is DONE nex month


Sent you a PM, and sorry to hear about your experience with JD


----------



## Envious Touch

NINJA said:


> You not gettin my PM's?


Got all of them and responded :biggrin:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Envious Touch said:


> Sent you a PM, and sorry to hear about your experience with JD


Got It, And i sent another


----------



## 925rider

picked up another set of the campbell og WWK


----------



## Lots_a_lows

Cleaning out my storage and I have a few sets of wheels I'm selling, buyer pays shipping. I'm selling 5 14" standard Zenith style wheels they will need tires for $550 no accessories and buyer pays shipping. I dont know what they are because they do not have a stamp. If interested pm me or call me at (720)276-1905.










I am also selling 4 15" Standard Tru Spokes for $500








I also have 5 14" Reversed Tru Spokes for $850


----------



## TKeeby79

925rider said:


> picked up another set of the campbell og WWK


Saw these on FB, you got a nice pick up there homie!


----------



## El Callejero

925rider said:


> picked up another set of the campbell og WWK


I'm personaliy not a fan of color wheels but these are the nicest ones I think they look super clean!!!!


----------



## 925rider

TKeeby79 said:


> Saw these on FB, you got a nice pick up there homie!



Thanks


----------



## 925rider

El Callejero said:


> I'm personaliy not a fan of color wheels but these are the nicest ones I think they look super clean!!!!



thanks...picked them up for a 64 project im putting together..cant go wrong with the Campbell OG WWK..no bs..few weeks turnaround

3rd set from WWK and very happy with the results


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

hit up FREAKYTALES for the xlaces :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

*Envious Touch 72-True Cross Black and Stainless with Zenith KO's and Chips...* :worship:







































*Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross Lace Gold Nipple and Gold Hub*  





























*Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross with Engraved Hubs and Zenith KO's *uffin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

I want some of theese ko's


----------



## MI 71

my cross lace


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross... nothing but crissed crossed elegance*_


----------



## low350

*Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross Lace Gold Nipple and Gold Hub*  


























How much for a set like this in 14's. and are these standards?


----------



## Envious Touch

low350 said:


> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross Lace Gold Nipple and Gold Hub*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for a set like this in 14's. and are these standards?


These are 14x7 Standard in the picture... did you want Standard or Reverse?


----------



## low350

Standard. Ingraved hup and spinner


----------



## Envious Touch

low350 said:


> Standard. Ingraved hup and spinner


$2050/set picked up or plus shipping


----------



## R0L0

925rider said:


> picked up another set of the campbell og WWK


ttt


----------



## tpimuncie

E.C. ROLO said:


> ttt


I was wondering who got these


----------



## EL63VIVE

. Zenith Campbell california


----------



## R0L0

tpimuncie said:


> I was wondering who got these


Not me. The homie Brian from Excandalow got um


----------



## R0L0

tpimuncie said:


> I was wondering who got these


Not me. The homie Brian from Excandalow got um


----------



## MI 71




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## capone4600

do they make a 14x6.5 for skirts on a 77 ltd landau


----------



## 62legacy

uffin:






og zzzzs


----------



## E-Dizzle

TTT


----------



## Wizzard




----------

